# LS2 cable throttle



## Cals (Jul 13, 2016)

I need a cable controlled throttle for the LS2 out of my 2006. Any suggestions? Anything worth spending money on to improve performance?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You have a 2006 LS2 GTO with a throttle cable throttle body now? After 2004 they were all drive by wire. That said if you have a 90mm TB on it now you won't see any improvement with an aftermarket. The intake manifold can however net you 18-20 RWHP using either a 92 or 102 mm FAST or a 102 mm MSD Atomic manifold.


----------



## Cals (Jul 13, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> You have a 2006 LS2 GTO with a throttle cable throttle body now? After 2004 they were all drive by wire. That said if you have a 90mm TB on it now you won't see any improvement with an aftermarket. The intake manifold can however net you 18-20 RWHP using either a 92 or 102 mm FAST or a 102 mm MSD Atomic manifold.


It's DBW. I was looking into converting it to cable. Having read more about the complexities with the computer and such, I'll stick with DBW. I was concerned about potential pedal lag, but from what I've read, porting the throttle body and general engine tuning appears to help with that.

Thanks,
Jon


----------

